# à la tête du client



## Tillole

Buenas a todos,
¿Sabria alguien como se dice eso en castellano? Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre discriminaciones laborales donde se dice que el jefe de personal actua "à la tête du client".
Gracias!


----------



## Domtom

Hola *Tillole*:

_actúa al frente del cliente._

Salud


----------



## Da An

"... según la facha....por la pinta del cliente..."

¿ Qué te parece ?

Saludos.


----------



## Tillole

Si seria algo asi Da an,
pensé que quizas habia una expresion hecha para decirlo.
gracias!


----------



## Tillole

Hola Domtom,
"à la tête du client" significa que segun quien se presenta, si te cae bien le vas a decir que si es posible un aumento de sueldo y si no pues le diras que no...


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Tillole*:

Perdón, no fui consciente de que traducía literalmente. No lo sabía. Gracias.

Salud


----------



## Domtom

Pues lo que dice *Da An *y similares:

_Según la pinta del trabajador_

_Según la cara bonita de uno / del trabajador._

Etc.

En cambio, "según la facha", lo siento pero discrepo un poco. _"Facha"_ me parece aquí un término fuerte.


----------



## Tillole

Muchas gracias a los/las dos!
Bon week-end.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tillole said:


> Hola Domtom,
> "à la tête du client" significa que segun quien se presenta,si te cae bien le vas a decir que si es posible un aumento de sueldo y si no pues le diras que no...



Lo más parecido creo que es "según (le caiga de bien) la persona".
Puede que sea la pinta, la cara,... dependerá de los gustos del jefe de personal.

Otra opción, en este caso concreto: fuera de toda valoración profesional.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También podemos decir *que actúa a su antojo*.


----------



## Tillole

qué os parece "segun la cara del cliente"? sencillamente. Aparece en algunos documentos de la web entre comillas... Se entenderia el sentido figurativo si lo digo asi literalmente?


----------



## Domtom

Tillole said:


> qué os parece "segun la cara del cliente"? sencillamente. Aparece en algunos documentos de la web entre comillas... Se entenderia el sentido figurativo si lo digo asi literalmente?


 
Hola, *Tillole*:

No me consta que en castelano exista esta expresión ("según la cara del cliente"). No creo tampoco que se entienda.

Salud


----------



## Domtom

Otra:

_Según lo guapo que es uno._


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En esta frase francesa, el "client" es la persona de la que hablamos. No tiene por qué traducirse por cliente en español, suena demasiado a traducción literal, a mi juicio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tillole said:


> qué os parece "segun la cara del cliente"? sencillamente. Aparece en algunos documentos de la web entre comillas... Se entenderia el sentido figurativo si lo digo asi literalmente?



Me temo que estas apariciones en Google solo corresponden a traducciones literales de la expresión francesa.

Aunque *a voleo* no corresponde exactamente a lo que buscas, creo que podría ser un buen sucedáneo.


----------



## Paquita

Creo como Gévy que no tiene nada que ver con "el cliente", ni con su cara ni con nada, sino que uno hace lo que le da la gana en un momento determinado : si está de buenas , bien, si está de malas, mal. Sin motivo objetivo de hacer de tal forma o lo contrario, de decidir una cosa u otra. El cliente según el caso puede ser un alumno, un empleado, un solicitante cualquiera....
"la pinta del cliente" influye, por supuesto...no sólo su cara

La opción de Víctor "a su antojo" me parece acertada a falta de algo parecido


----------



## Tillole

En francés tampoco se entiende "el cliente" literalmente en esta expresion. Era solo para saber si a los nativos les sonaba comprensible. Ya que no es el caso y tengo un contexto preciso voy a optar por "segun la cara del empleado" entre comillas.
Muchas gracias por todas vuestras contribuciones. Siempre viene bien algo de ayuda 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> La opción de Víctor "a su antojo" me parece acertada a falta de algo parecido


 
En la mía de _"por / según la cara bonita de uno"_ , no hay que tomar al pie de la letra lo de la "cara", sino que el sentido es el del _antojo_ de Víctor.

Veo que en general no ha tenido mucho eco mi propuesta, parece como si a nadie más que yo le sonara. Bueno..., la mía al menos trataba de mantener el estilo original, pues _cabeza_, o sea, _tête_, o _cara_... está todo en el mismo sitio.

Pero puestos ya en el estilo del _antojo_, también:

_según le pica la mosca_

Y en vulgar:

_actúa como le sale de los huevos._


----------



## Tillole

Tienes razon Domtom, perdona, no me habia fijado. Suena muy bien lo de "segun la cara bonita del empleado". Gracias 
Lo de "a su antojo", tenga el mismo sentido, me parece demasiodo impreciso para mi texto.
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Domtom

En realidad también *Iglesia* lo ha dicho, entre otras opciones; y cuando ella dice "dependerá de los gustos del jefe de personal", habla en figurativo, supongo (que no es que le guste la cara de tal o cual persona, sino que arbitrariamente decide, o discrimina, y no en justicia).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Domtom said:


> En realidad también *Iglesia* lo ha dicho, entre otras opciones; y cuando ella dice "dependerá de los gustos del jefe de personal", habla en figurativo, supongo (que no es que le guste la cara de tal o cual persona, sino que arbitrariamente decide, o discrimina, y no en justicia).


 
Exacto Domtom.  Su decisión no es nada objetiva (por eso ponía "fuera de toda valoración profesional") como lo ha explicado Paquit&.

A mí me parece bien : "a su antojo". También se podría poner "a dedo".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En Argentina se usa "por la cara cara bonita" o "por su linda cara", pero más bien para referirse irónicamente a alguien que cree que tiene privilegios en algún asunto "por su linda cara".
Se me ha ocurrido que podría traducirse por "hecho a medida", como eufemismo. Al menos, yo he encontrado la expresión referida a la justica, y la traducción no queda mal. En todo caso, siempre puede traducirse por "arbitrario".


----------

